# nursing pups...sticky poop



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone had a litter where the poop is sticky (like caramel) where mother can't clean it all off? Kind of leaves an oily texture where she has licked. Puppies are healthy, mother is healthy, everyone acting like they should, no temps, mothers poop is firm. Pups are 14 days old...mother was on amoxicilin first 10 days...thanks in advance...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Justen Haynes said:


> Anyone had a litter where the poop is sticky (like caramel) where mother can't clean it all off? Kind of leaves an oily texture where she has licked. Puppies are healthy, mother is healthy, everyone acting like they should, no temps, mothers poop is firm. Pups are 14 days old...mother was on amoxicilin first 10 days...thanks in advance...


I'd be calling the vet. Maybe an expert will reply otherwise ... I'm just going by the vulnerable age (and by the expectation that their poops should be pretty well formed).



_What was the reason for the antibiotic? 

Has the puppy poop been sticky and "oily" all along?

Or when did this happen?
_
These are things that I'd be interested to know, but regardless, I'd call the vet.



If no one else replies (a breeder or vet, I hope), then my answer would be to call the vet and then get a couple of samples to the vet in the morning (or, of course, whatever the vet says). 


I'm not a health professional.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i hope the OP got some help for their puppies...they didn't report back, but that is really an understandable thing, given how much work/time goes into raising a litter...especially if that same person wishes to attempt to have any sort of life in addition to raising dogs...hope everyone turned out to be alright!


----------

